
Freezing the 'hunger nerve' could help with weight loss - DrScump
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/freezing-hunger-nerve-weight-loss/story?id=53912867
======
Someone
_”there was an average weight loss of 3.6 percent. Additionally, all of the
participants ' BMI numbers came down about 13.9 percent.”_

BMI is weight divided by length squared, so if length is constant, a x% weight
loss means a x% decrease in BMI. There’s about 10% excess here, and √0.9 is
about 0.95

So, they gained about 5% in length? Seems fishy to me.

